
The False Promise Of Kickstarter - protomyth
http://www.tnr.com/article/politics/magazine/110225/the-false-promise-kickstarter?page=0,0
======
protomyth
and Reason's rebuttal [http://reason.com/blog/2012/11/28/kickstarter-its-cool-
and-a...](http://reason.com/blog/2012/11/28/kickstarter-its-cool-and-all-but-
it-does)

